# Rear Wiper Problem?



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this has been talked about. I searched, but couldn't find anything.

Here's the problem...

When I come out to my car after it's been sitting for a little while (over-night), the rear wiper will be moved down the window, and I know nobody's f*ing with it because it is in my garage.

When I start the car, it goes the rest of the way down, then back up. Otherwise, works just fine.

Anybody, know what's up? Motor going out?

Thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its posessed?


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

That's what I thought...LOL


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

motor is slipping or the spline is damaged


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

What I would do is, #1 pull the clasp off around the bottom of the wiper arm and wiggle it around and see if there is too much play, it should only move a few milimeters, remove the inner panel of the hatch and view the motor check the connections, play with it see if theres anything irregular... Thats the most I can figure out except for the people walkling around at night jamming it down...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

solution: get a hatch without a rear wiper.


----------

